# Spotted marsh Frog



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone on here have the above frogs or know where to buy them?
Thanks


----------



## gillsy (Feb 7, 2007)

no but there's a pic of one.


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 7, 2007)

That photo is a striped marsh frog, Limnodynastes peroni? He looks more stripey than spotted to me. The spotted's i get in my backyard have definate spots and occasionally have a solid stripe running down their back.

This is a spotted marsh frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis)...


----------



## JasonL (Feb 7, 2007)

This pics from some around the snowy mountains area


----------

